
Yelp Sues South Park for $10M Over Latest Episode - coris47
http://nbc.com.co/yelp-sues-south-park-for-10-million-over-episode/
======
staticautomatic
You know they didn't actually sue Yelp, right? The article is a hoax and
there's no suit listed on the court's website.

------
smt88
The ironic thing about this episode is that a Yelp-related mob actually _does_
use Yelp ratings to extort restaurants. It's just that it's Yelp itself, not
its users.

